# Electric pusher trailer



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings:

I'm think of doing a pusher trailer for my first project. I have a 1967 Ford truck that weighs around 4000lbs that it would push. I have $4000 to do the project and I already have the trailer. So, I would need all the electrical stuff plus a drive axle (thinking of a 9in ford). I'm looking to get 25-30 miles pure electrical range out of this. I'm thinking of a 96v system (would that be enough?)

I don't want to convert the truck right now as it is my only means of transportation at the moment. So, going the trailer route will let me get my feet wet, hopefully learn a lot, and help me save some money to hopefully convert a car/truck in the future. I also know there is some concern about jack-knifing with the trailer pushing the truck. But, from looking at projects others have done with pushers, this doesn't seem to be that big of a concern.

Thoughts? Advice?

Thanks

James


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that would be a first - I have heard of pusher trailers with IC engines used as range extenders - but not as electric pushers!

Good idea.

Possible problems - does your Ford have - power steering - power brakes??

Don't need a lot of power - you could use the IC engine when needed and just have the electric push you when cruising

Jack-knifing - I agree should not be a problem unless you go completely mad on the trailer power

I look forwards to hearing how it's going


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

The truck does have Power steering and brakes. I was thinking of just idling the engine to provide power for those. I know, not completely electric, but I shouldn't be using that much gas (i read somewhere that the average motor would use 1 gallon per hour idling, not sure how true that is.)


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

How are you going to get it licensed? Its not a vehicle, nor is it 'driveable'. 

If done correctly you can hugely improve the air-resistance with a trailer.

A stretchy cloth to fill the gap and a tapered back end could make it as slick as a Prius. Well maybe not, but way better than a square shaped end.


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

steven4601 said:


> How are you going to get it licensed? Its not a vehicle, nor is it 'driveable'.


Its already registered as a trailer, so that wont change.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Trailers do not have engines generally. Atleast not connected to the moving bits.

I think it is a motor vehicle when you add one to the drive shaft.


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

Georgia (USA) definition : "Trailer" means every vehicle with or without motive power, other than a pole trailer, designed for carrying persons or property and for being drawn by a motor vehicle and so constructed that no part of its weight rests upon the towing vehicle.

So I think it could still be licensed/registered as a trailer.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

In a one million dollar question I would gave guessed otherwise.
That is pretty interesting for US citizens. Hope it works out


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rear...468968QQ_trksidZp5197Q2em7QQitemZ220707576011

Anybody know the top speed of one of these?


----------



## jddcircuit (Mar 18, 2010)

If you think a small electric car could be used as a pusher trailer with the right remote controls it might not be much more work to use a cheap donor car chassis instead of a trailer frame and then you could also drive it if you wanted.

good luck


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

jddcircuit said:


> If you think a small electric car could be used as a pusher trailer with the right remote controls it might not be much more work to use a cheap donor car chassis instead of a trailer frame and then you could also drive it if you wanted.
> 
> good luck


If i can find a car that is priced right i just may convert it and drive it all the time.  I think trying to push a truck with a car (that i could be driving) is kinda pointless.


----------



## hans j (Mar 31, 2008)

rankhornjp said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rear...468968QQ_trksidZp5197Q2em7QQitemZ220707576011
> 
> Anybody know the top speed of one of these?


That thing is VERY cool! I was thinking about doing something like that in my truck. I have a VW rabbit pickup that is front wheel drive and was thinking of making a diesel hybrid with the diesel in the front driving the front wheels and an electric setup driving the rear wheels. I would also get some alternators rewound to be able to charge the traction pack while the diesel is running.

I can't imagine how well a pusher trailer would work out, especially pushing around a truck that heavy. My concern would definitely be jackknifing while trying to start off. I think a locked or welded diff would be mandatory.


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

Yea, and it's not a bad price for the motor and axle together. I just wonder how fast it goes....


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

How about take that $4K and convert a motorcycle instead? That is plenty of budget for an entry level motorcycle conversion. You would get vastly better EV performance and range vs. a 96V system pushing around 6 or 7 thousand pounds of trailer and truck, and no licensing issues or complicated and potentially dangerous remote controls to figure out, and you would learn just as much.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a typical golf cart axle and motor to me....


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

....................for Electric Cart. They forgot to put the t on the end. It is for a CART not CAR. 

I agree with converting a motorcycle instead. 

Pete


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Back to your trailer definitiion, "drawn by a motor vehicle" would not apply in this case. 

Since you have to idle it for brakes, steering, etc, I can't imagine saving much money with this system. I would consider instead adding a couple hub motors to your non-ICE-driven wheels, as the truck could easily handle the added weight of a battery-pack. This sort of home-brew hybrid is not usually recommended, because you're hauling the weight og both systems around, but in a case where you don't want to compromise the functionality of the ICE, I'd consider it a viable option.


----------

